# MY RIDER TRIED TO GIVE HAND JOB!



## UGGY MONSTER (Jun 26, 2016)

So, I pick up this young one, he be 21 that night out at the clubs here in Houston celebrating his 21st birthday drinking all night and gettin really intoxicated, & I do mean full of liquor. So, this boy hops into the front seat during the first part of the trip it was alright although he was being kind of touchy-feely if you know I mean, nuttin to major at 1st, then he started asking me all kinds of personal questions, he say O, I love ur deep southern accents, it's really a turn on, & things like are you gay, are you bi are you straight, what do you like in bed, have you ever been with a guy, have you ever been with a group and things like that, all the while he still being touchy-feely like at first I try to just brush it off and be nice about it then all of a sudden outta no where this boy takes his hand and shoved it down the front of my drawers, puts his hands round my ya know what, and proceeds to give me a hand job. I was so shocked, I didn't know what the hell to say for a moment, then I yell" what the hell you doing boy" he replied "just having a little fun on my 21st birthday", I say ya can't be doin this, this be highly against Uber rules and regulations, no it's not you making it up you're lying you just saying that, you get your hand outta my drawers right now you hear me boy, say, how about you get lost for a while on the way back to my place and I'll pay you extra for it, oh so now I'm a paid hoe huh, that's not what I said, I would pay ya for ur time, same thing, oh come on I just want to have a little bit of fun with ya tonight, I'll give you 5 stars, 5 stars, stars ya can keep ur danm five stars I just wann get ya home n outta my car as fast as I can besides I'm not interested in ya, ur not my type, ur just a boy, no I ain't, I ain't a boy I'm a man I'm 21, well you sure ain't acting like a man, ur acting like a child right now, you get ur hand outta my drawers right now, ur distracting me from driving too much ur gonna get us both killed, I ain't gonna ask ya again, come on you know you want it, just a little bit of fun with me, no I don't and I sure the hell not with you, what the hells wrong with you, ya can't just shove ur hand down my drawers like that.

Here I am driving down Highway 59 in Houston at 60mph with my one hand on the steering wheel & my other hand on his wrist trying to pull his hand outta my drawers while he tryin to keep his hand in my drawers while the entire time were yelling at each other, calling each other names n tradin insults, yelling & hollering at each other as loud as can be.

That's what happened this last Saturday night.

RDM


----------



## Neoboi (Mar 14, 2016)

I don't want to laugh. But I am only because of how nice you were about the situation. I'm a gayboi and even i woulda tossed his drunk ass out of my car, good on you for showing that much restraint better man than me. Hopefully you reported him. And so sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*I think you need to talk with Dr. Plil McGraw, ASAP !*


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

.....yeah hell to the no...

Pulling over where ever I happen to be and that pax is getting out of my car even if I have to physically extract them. Call the cops right after. This goes for men OR women.


----------



## UGGY MONSTER (Jun 26, 2016)

Bein a new UBERE'R is kinda rough, this is the 2nd time I had to deal with a rider puttin there hands in a no-hand's zone!


----------



## Neoboi (Mar 14, 2016)

Not to use a gay cliche but "it gets better" (sometimes)


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah that would have made me pull over.....and break his hand........then cops called.......ambulance called.........then out I would have actually dragged him out and beat him royally.....while saying "Homie don't play that"


----------



## Neoboi (Mar 14, 2016)

UGGY MONSTER said:


> Bein a new UBERE'R is kinda rough, this is the 2nd time I had to deal with a rider puttin there hands in a no-hand's zone!


I had a male stripper I picked up in the Castro change into his stripping outfit (down to skivvies) while I drove him to the club he worked at. Rofl (he asked with a $20 and I said yes)


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UGGY MONSTER said:


> really intoxicated,he was being kind of touchy-feely outta no where this boy takes his hand and shoved it down the front of my drawers, puts his hands round my ya know what, and proceeds to give me a hand job. then I yell" what the hell you doing boy" I say ya can't be doin this, this be highly against Uber rules and regulations,


I hope to God this is a joke. So you just let someone sexually assault you and the only thing you do is say "highly against Uber's rules and regulations". Did you feel threatened or in fear of your life, because that's another felony? This is going to sound really bad, but I wouldn't be surprised if I read about you in the paper one day. WTF are we becoming as a society? Pathetic.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

D Town said:


> .....yeah hell to the no...
> 
> Pulling over where ever I happen to be and that pax is getting out of my car even if I have to physically extract them. Call the cops right after. This goes for men OR women.


Sorry, but I have old fashioned ideas about that sort of thing, not enlightened at all.

She gets told- "Sorry please do not touch me, I can't allow that." If it continues she gets ejected and reported to Uber.

He gets the Leviticus 20:13 treatment.


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

You hard-to-read sexual fantasy gave me cringe cancer. If you're going to make up stories on the internet, at least learn how to write. But your probably too busy defending your crotch from all the "boys."


----------

